# Want to build table saw/router fence.



## TonyBal

I am looking for a design that would allow me to utilize my existing table saw fence, which has "Micro Adjust". I would like to make something that would slip over the existing fence unless there is a better suggestion. What features would you suggest that I incorporate into this design. Here is my current set up.


----------



## woodnthings

*A few threads here cover that*

Here's one: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/table-saw-router-workstation-project-21848/


----------



## garryswf

Tony,
I did the same thing with my TS/router table fence that you want to do so you can uitlize one fence for two functions. The setup i have works fine with one draw back, there has been times when i have wanted to rip additional pieces on the TS but in order to do that i had to move the whole fence which ruins the setup you have for the router table. If at all possible use a two fence setup, that is what i am going to do in the near future. Just my 2 cents worth, good luck


----------



## ACP

Tony, under Bill's posted thread, in photo 3 there are a few of us that have that version of the router fence. If you build it well it's gonna last. Mine has dust collection that goes out the top, but I've seen it improved where the collection hose attaches into the end of the fixture which keeps the hose out of your way for routing. I attach mine to the fence with quick clamps, I've seen it built over the fence too so it just has an upside down U-channel the fence fits into. Good luck!


----------



## knotscott

HTC makes a router fence that replaces the right side face on the Exacta II. I've had mine for a couple years and like it. You could probably build something along the same lines too.


----------



## Pirate

I have an Exacta fence and first attached a router fence to it.
Then I needed to rout a round over for mouldings, which required routing, then ripping the moulding. Repeat, repeat.
Had to loose the router setup, in order to rip a piece.
Changed to a separate fence, with t tracks.


----------



## woodnthings

*I have a saw mounted router table but...*

I use a separate fence for each tool. The reason is stated above. You just never know when you need to rip a new piece on the saw and then you've lost your router setup or vice versa. I would not marry the two.
The router doesn't need a super accurate positioning type of fence. a simple pivot at one end will work fine. It's not critical the fence be parallel to the table edge either. Those requirement are for the table saw.  bill


----------



## garryswf

Thought i would post a picture of my fence setup. The router portion of the fence works ok but as i stated earlier sometimes i need to rip and rout. When the fence is being setup for the router table it can be a pain to position exact. As Bill stated with individual fences the router table fence does not have to be perfectly square with the table. I'm not trying to tell you how to set yours up just letting you know some of the issues i have had with my setup. Good Luck in what ever you decide. Garry

BTW-I love my Jessum lift


----------



## ACP

Yes! Sorry I couldn't remember whose I was talking about, but it is indeed Gary's that I was trying to describe in my post. I think his version is much improved with the DC placement.


----------



## TonyBal

garryswf said:


> Thought i would post a picture of my fence setup. The router portion of the fence works ok but as i stated earlier sometimes i need to rip and rout. When the fence is being setup for the router table it can be a pain to position exact. As Bill stated with individual fences the router table fence does not have to be perfectly square with the table. I'm not trying to tell you how to set yours up just letting you know some of the issues i have had with my setup. Good Luck in what ever you decide. Garry
> 
> BTW-I love my Jessum lift
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24987


Gary,
I really like that setup. :thumbsup: What is under the door with the hinge on top? :huh:


----------



## garryswf

If i told you i'd have to kill ya :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: router wrenches height adjustment tool for jessum lift table saw wrenches two ham and cheese sandwitches and a six pack of coors light :laughing:


----------



## TonyBal

garryswf said:


> If i told you i'd have to kill ya :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: router wrenches height adjustment tool for jessum lift table saw wrenches two ham and cheese sandwitches and a six pack of coors light :laughing:


You know if you got rid of all that unnecessary stuff, you might have room for a 12 pack of Coors Lite! :w00t:


----------



## garryswf

Tony i was just funnin, i do like the setup but as i stated sometimes i do need to use the TS fence while using it as a router fence so i am going to install t-slots in the router table and have two seperate fences. To be quite honest if a had the room i would have a seperate router table, but for now i have to deal with what i got. Good luck again in figuring out what kind of setup you wish to have.


----------



## johnnie52

Like the rest, I don't believe in telling others how they should do things in their shops, but the comments about needing to rip and route are valid. That is the main reason I've never married the table saw fence to the router fence.

Being a different sort of fellow, I have my router table on the left side of the blade and it has its own fence. Its simply a Craftsman Pro Router table that is bolted to the side extension and the fence is easily removed should I need the extra space. Been planning to make a custom fence for it as the fence that comes with the router table is like all the other Craftsman fences.... nearly useless.


----------



## Visions

My buddy has an awesome set-up for attaching his router fence to his table-saw fence. He put a length of T-track along the right side of the fence, and added strips of UHMW plastic above and below the T-track that are flush with the outer edge of the T-track so he could still use it for ripping or with the router table if necessary. He uses an Incra Wonder Fence which has bolts that just slide into the T-track.

It's basically the same way Incra attaches it to the TS/LS positioner fence, and it works very well.

He has a Bisemeyer style fence on his saw, and combined with his home-made micro adjust and digital read-out, his router fence is extremely accurate and versatile. He actually uses it to cut box joints and dove-tails as you would with the Incra positioner and gets perfect fitting joints probably 98% of the time.

You don't need the Wonder Fence to use the same attachment method, you could do the same with a shop built router fence as well.

Yes, it is a pain when you need to make a rip and go back to routing, but the digital readout makes re-setting very easy. My friend's is an I-Gaging unit and was around $100, not too expensive when you see the precision it affords you on the table saw.

Myself, I use an Original Incra Jig on my right side router wing and couldn't be happier. It uses the same templates as the TS/LS positioner system, and is really just a simpler version of the same system. I still make all the same joints possible with the Incra positioner, and it only cost about $130 total.

Good Luck, and thanks to all those who shared ideas, you have some really nice set-ups, really nice. They have given me some ideas of my own, as I would like to have an enclosed router fence with dust collection for some tasks.

Wayne


----------



## Pirate

I think that if you made a fence that clamped to your ts fence, and had a flat surface that rested on the table, as long as the router fence didn't straddle the ts fence, you could clamp it in place, the unclamp from the ts fence, in order to use the ts fence.


----------



## Visions

Pirate said:


> I think that if you made a fence that clamped to your ts fence, and had a flat surface that rested on the table, as long as the router fence didn't straddle the ts fence, you could clamp it in place, the unclamp from the ts fence, in order to use the ts fence.


I have to say I agree with that. If you could find some type of "quick attach" system to affix the router fence to the TS fence, and yet have a way to clamp the router fence directly to the table when needed, you would really be on to something!

Making it all easy to operate and self sufficient (ie: not needing extra bar clamps and such for attachment/clamping) would be ideal and would make it very user friendly and efficient.

Maybe using T-track on the side of the TS fence with some lever actuated hold downs that held tabs on the side of the router fence, and then something similar with T-Track recessed into the router wing with another set of hold downs to hold the router fence in place when you need to use the TS fence for other operations.

I'm sure with some thought you could come up with a better solution, but something along those lines would likely work well.

Good Luck
Wayne


----------

